# Plex "Can't find server"



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Granted I am using an older 32bit version of the server, but my android devices see it just fine. Anyone having good results the the Bolt's Plex client?


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

Is the Tivo telling you that after you've entered the 4 digit code at the Plex server?


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

georgeorwell86 said:


> Is the Tivo telling you that after you've entered the 4 digit code at the Plex server?


Yes.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

Just some basic troubleshooting, have you rebooted both? I know it shouldn't be necessary, but just an idea.
I am using the latest 64bit Plex Server and have had no issues with the TiVo connecting.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

rsday75 said:


> Just some basic troubleshooting, have you rebooted both? I know it shouldn't be necessary, but just an idea.
> I am using the latest 64bit Plex Server and have had no issues with the TiVo connecting.


Yes... rebooted both numerous times, made sure Plex's processes were open in firewall, turned off firewall, turned off all network filtering... running out of ideas. Dunno what the current versions looks like, but this thing is hideous.

I suppose it is just issues with an old version...seeing lots of framework startup errors in the console. Just wanted to know if the TiVo client was actually working as my Android ones were.

Guess I'll experiment with other, less overkill services than Plex.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

Plex, at least the newer releases is great. I used MediaBrowser (now Emby) for a couple of years, but switched to Plex for use with the TiVo. I really like it. Running 64bit on Windows 10. No issues with TiVo, android, iOS, or Fire TV clients. Streams well OOH, and the TivoToGo clan em in Plex allows OOH streaming of my content now until the BOLT gets the feature enabled. 
If you can, give it a chance on a newer build of the server software.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

rsday75 said:


> Plex, at least the newer releases is great. If you can, give it a chance on a newer build of the server software.


I can't... as my server is running a 32bit system. I have fallen back to PyTivoX and all is well for what I need, except being able to stream to the Mini (but can push to Bolt and then stream to Mini).


----------

